# Falsifiable/Nomological



## rodsa

Estimados amigos:

¿Qué significan los términos _*"nomological"*_ y "*falsifiable*" en la siguiente oración:

"Cooperation and network research has made marked progress on a general level in the last 10 years and *nomological* approaches already exist, but there is a general lack of empirical verifications for these approaches and statements that are empirically *falsifiable*."

Creo que falsifiable se podría -por el contexto- traducir por "falso, falaz". Pero nomological... es que no tengo ni la más remota idea.

Gracias, y saludos.


----------



## mhp

Nomological: Relating to basic physical laws or rules of reasoning
Falsifiable: Can be misrepresented


----------



## rodsa

mhp said:
			
		

> Nomological: Relating to basic physical laws or rules of reasoning
> Falsifiable: Can be misrepresented


 
Thanks. Any suggested translation?


----------



## mhp

No tengo ni idea mejor que “teórico”


----------



## rodsa

Do you mean nomological=theoretical?


----------



## mhp

rodsa said:
			
		

> Do you mean nomological=theoretical?


yes or "teoría realizable" if such a thing exist in Spanish. I'm sure there is a word in Spanish for this. I just don't know it.


----------



## rodsa

Maybe it could be "teorético".

And what about falsifiable?

Thanks again!!! ;-)


----------



## mhp

¿declaraciones que se pueden falsear empíricamente?


----------



## rodsa

Quizá "declaraciones que pueden ser empíricamente distorsionadas" (tergiversadas, falseadas)


----------



## mhp

rodsa said:
			
		

> Quizá "declaraciones que pueden ser empíricamente distorsionadas" (tergiversadas, falseadas)


 I like this one, but I’m not sure that teorético is a good translation for nomological.


----------



## rodsa

According to the RAE Dictionary:

*teorético**, ca**.*
(Del lat. tardío _theoretĭcus,_ y este del gr. θεωρητικός, perceptible, especulativo, teórico).*1.* adj. *teórico.**2.* adj._ Fil._ Que se dirige al conocimiento, no a la acción ni a la práctica. 
I think that's a good hint ;-)


----------



## mhp

I agree that in the context it makes a lot of sense, my only qualm is why they didn’t use the word “theoretical”. But if you are happy with it, I’m too


----------



## arod

*What is Nomological Network?*


Estoy buscando una traducción en español para "nomological network". Me encontré la siguiente definición, pero necesito un termino en español. Gracias!

The *nomological network* is an idea that was developed by Lee Cronbach and Paul Meehl in 1955 (Cronbach, L. and Meehl, P. (1955). Construct validity in psychological tests, _Psychological Bulletin_, 52, 4, 281-302.) as part of the American Psychological Association's efforts to develop standards for psychological testing. The term "nomological" is derived from Greek and means "lawful", so the nomological network can be thought of as the "lawful network." The nomological network was Cronbach and Meehl's view of construct validity. That is, in order to provide evidence that your measure has constructo vality, Cronbach and Meehl argued that you had to develop a nomological network for your measure. This network would include the theoretical framework for what you are trying to measure, an empirical framework for how you are going to measure it, and specification of the linkages among and between these two frameworks.


----------

